
 	Kiln - Version Control and Code Review Software - prakash
http://fogcreek.com/kiln/
======
wgj
With choice of version control so important for any project, how can they be
so light on details about what theirs is or how it compares to the very strong
competitors already out there?

~~~
DannoHung
Obviously FogBugz did it themselves because they are the most highly
documented sufferers of NIH syndrome.

~~~
DenisM
They are? I know they used VNC for their remote help thingie. What's the
charge?

~~~
btn
Writing their own language/compiler surprised a lot of people:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/09/01b.html>

~~~
zaphar
Why? It worked. It solved a problem they had. And they are successful as a
business. It's only surprising if you think their problem was a non-issue.
Sometimes NIH just means your doing something no-one else has a solution for.

Google gets accused of NIH quite a bit too but when your serving billions of
requests per second you find issues with libraries, frameworks and services
that no one else sees. It's not NIH when you are solving a problem no one has
solved or at least solved and made publicly available.

------
jasonr
Sorry for the confusion! The updated homepage has been pushed. That should
clear up a bunch of questions, but feel free to yell if you are still unclear
about stuff. By yell, I mean tweet @kilnfc or hop on over to
<http://kiln.stackexchange.com> and ask.

------
psranga
Hosted source control for closed-source projects? I am intrigued by this idea.
I would have thought this would be a small market.

~~~
emullet
github (you can pay for a private account), unfuddle, I'm sure I'm missing at
least another major one.

~~~
zzygan
assembla is the other bigger one. Very slick too

